# My first bottle!



## jstan (Jun 10, 2012)

I bottled my first batch last week (MM Ren Chilean Viognier) and got the labels and capsules on today. I'm really happy with the way this came out -- hope the wine will taste as good as I think the bottles look!
-Jeff


----------



## Rocky (Jun 10, 2012)

Jeff, I think it looks great, too. I have 12 gallons of Chilean Viognier (from juice) that is clearing nicely and I will be bottling soon. I hope mine looks as good as yours.


----------



## pjd (Jun 10, 2012)

jstan said:


> I bottled my first batch last week (MM Ren Chilean Viognier) and got the labels and capsules on today. I'm really happy with the way this came out -- hope the wine will taste as good as I think the bottles look!
> -Jeff


It is beautiful! You should be proud!


----------



## btom2004 (Jun 10, 2012)

wow looks great can't wait to bottle mine.


----------



## wvbrewer (Jun 10, 2012)

Very nice job...


----------



## jstan (Jun 10, 2012)

Thanks! Photography has been a hobby of mine for years and it was a fun to bring my old and new hobbies together to take this picture. It turns out that it's actually really hard to take a good photo of a bottle of wine (this one took me close to an hour to get)


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jun 10, 2012)

Nice job - very professional looking!!


----------



## BobF (Jun 10, 2012)

Yes, very well done!


----------



## millwright01 (Jun 10, 2012)

That looks great. Excellent picture!


----------



## TJsBasement (Jun 10, 2012)

The whole outfit looks very professional, great job.


----------



## dangerdave (Jun 10, 2012)

Awesome, Jeff! Very nice!


----------



## DirtyDawg10 (Jun 11, 2012)

Looks great!!


----------



## UBB (Jun 11, 2012)

I like it!


----------



## portveyn (Jun 11, 2012)

Looks professional!


----------



## Duster (Jun 11, 2012)

clean, simple, the colors all work. I must say well done.


----------



## Stefani (Jun 11, 2012)

Love the clarity of the wine and the label!!

Great Job!


----------

